# Forenspammer



## planet_fox (2. Dez. 2008)

Hi gibts ne möglichkeit diese forenspammer in phpbb oder wordpress und weitere einzu dämmen ?


----------



## Till (2. Dez. 2008)

Schau Dir mal akismet an, das kommt glaube ich ursprünglich von Wordpress und es gibt auch plugins für diverse Forensoftware.


----------

